# battery holders/converters for obsolete batteries help please!



## SFG2Lman (Oct 7, 2012)

I have searched everywhere to no avail. I have a couple of the eveready vest pocket lights from 1912 including a silver plated one. I can tape a couple AA batts together and finaggle some wire to make them work, but I want to know if someone makes a holder to replace the eveready tungsten 750 battery. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## PCC (Oct 8, 2012)

I just tried doing a search for "eveready tungsten 750" and couldn't find anything. Size and pictures would help greatly, especially if the picture has an AA battery for size reference.


----------



## 880arm (Oct 8, 2012)

I found one site where someone made a AA adapter but it's hard to tell how they did it from looking at the pictures (Link). If you scroll down just past the tables listing battery sizes you will find a long write-up about the 750 detailing its specs and construction and finishing up with the author's attempts to make a AA adapter.

On the site linked above the 750 is referred to as having 3 cells and on another site it is listed as having 4.5 volts. However, there is a picture on the second site showing clearly on the label that it is a 2 cell battery (???). Does yours have any labeling indicating the voltage? Is the voltage listed on the bulb?

The reason I ask is because if it is indeed a 4.5 volt battery and bulb then the absolute easiest modification might be to use a rechargeable 14500 cell. You would have to find a way to take up all the extra space but wiring would be dead simple.

Good luck!


----------



## PCC (Oct 8, 2012)

That was what I needed to see. Thanks, 880arm! The closest modern equivalent is either going to be a pair of AA cells in a holder or a single 18500 in a custom housing. I'm going to say that the 18500 may not be the way to go because the older batteries probably suffered from voltage sag and an 18500 may instaflash the bulb. If its a rare bulb that is not easily replaced it may be better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## SFG2Lman (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, I can get it to light by taping some AAs together, but the metal contacts on top of the old battery are very specific so I have to position wires perfectly, I was just hoping someone knew of an AA holder with the proper contact locations matching the old eveready


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 8, 2012)

I suspect DIYing one wouldn't be too hard. You'd have to use a copper strip in place of those wonky flex-contacts, but it's not hard to solder those (Just takes tons of heat!). A very small 2xAA holder may even fit in the same place; then your mod is easy (Just stick bits of metal to a sawn-down Radio Shack 4xAA holder).


----------



## Vinniec5 (Oct 8, 2012)

batteryjunction sells this http://www.batteryjunction.com/duracell-mn1203.html it looks like what you're looking for. i remembered it from som old sytle lanterns from europe used a similar battery


----------



## 880arm (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice find Vinnie! The style of that battery does look very similar.
Reading the specs it appears that it is wider than the older battery but perhaps it would work for the OP. lovecpf


----------



## Illum (Oct 8, 2012)

Eveready 750 is a vintage radio battery . 
info here: http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/eveready_750.html

1.5 x 2.5 x 0.5 inch... you can easily create one using a 3AAA battery holder and some creativity for the contacts.


----------



## SFG2Lman (Oct 8, 2012)

I guess I'll grab a couple 2xAA holders, I don't think I can fit 3xAAA inside the light, but I don't need.full power anyway, I have real flashlights for lighting, I can special order a 3V bulb too. It's just fun to restore these pretty old.lights (found each one for less than $20!) Thanks for all the ideas! I'll post up some operational pics of the lights when I get them there.


----------

